# Host surrogacy after hysterectomy



## zuzzy (Jan 26, 2005)

Hello.

I just started thinking about this yesterday. I know very little about surrogacy so please forgive me if the question I'm about to ask is stupid!

I may need a hysterectomy at some point, but I would ask that only the uterus be taken out. I want to keep my ovaries.

If I were to look into surrogacy as an option, i.e. my egg and DP's sperm fertilize in vitro and the embryo/embryos is then transferred to surrogate mother, would stimming/egg retrieval for me work the same way as it normally does with IVF?

Thanks  heaps!!!

Zuzzy


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Zuzzy

My IM went through the EC part and yes it does appear to be the same as if it were you having the IVF.  Only difference is instead of embryos being put back into you they would be put in to your host surrogate.

Hope this helps.  IM/email me if you want any questions answering or try

www.surrogacy.org.uk

Good luck with everything !!


----------

